# Pay lakes ??



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Anyone know much about catfishing pay lakes?

I saw one that was packed with people and it got me thinking .

Any money to make owning one? 

Any websites out there that give much info on them?


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

I hate to even commit on such a sensitive subject, but here goes. 

It depends on a lot of factors to determine whether or not it would make money, such as how many people in your area use the lake, where you are located, where you would get the fish to stock it, how much you fed the fish, and much you had to invest to start up.

That said, there are a lot of people in the "serious" catfishing community that view pay lakes with a dim light. This is partly due to the fact that some pay lakes get their fish from commercial fisherman who take them from public waters. I have heard tales of tanker trucks waiting at boat ramps for a load of fish.

However for the flip side, I have never been to a "commercial" pay lake, but have been to several local ponds that people charge just enough to cover operating expenses and pay for feed that they would have had to buy anyway. These people did reasonably well for the effort expended, So it just depends on a lot of factors. Personally I wouldn't depend on a pay lake for any sort of non-expendable income.


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

I am one who views them in a dim light,if the owner basically digs a hole in the ground fills it with water, then goes out on the lake and catches big cats to fill 'em,then does the same every time he needs "restocking".To me,that's raping a resource,and then turning around and "pimping" it for personal gain....But,then again,I could be wrong.:redface:


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

You can buy catfish from the farms here in Texas for cheap. I do not think one could buy enough from the lakes down here anyway. And It's also illegal to sell any fish caught out of a lake (I think).

And your not wrong, That would be raping a resource. I feel like we pay for those fish with our licence money. I'd be ****** if I found that happening around here.

I just thought it would be a nice little side business, to stock a tank and sell the fish for a couple bucks a pound. Sounds like an easy business(compared to others)


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Yeah,Bigcat...you're right,too...done properly,prolly easy money!!:dance:


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

That's how my uncle did it. He started out with fish bought from the state and raised them to ketchin size, and charged $1.50 a pound.


----------



## Bigcat (Jul 11, 2004)

Did he make any money? Is he still doing it?


----------



## NightTrain (May 21, 2004)

Bigcat said:


> Did he make any money? Is he still doing it?


There was one around here that wasfilled with big carp...The deal was catch&release and the owner had a tournament every weekend....wouldn't have to restock and people go home with prizes and "their string stretched"!!


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

My uncle didn't try to get rich with it, as the lake wasn't that big. He made enough to buy feed every week, and fertilizer and lime once a year. Mainly it was to keep him busy, as he was about to drive my aunt bonkers.

Oh yeah, he played bingo once a month on the earnings.

I heard of a few places up in Ohio and Kentucky that charge by the day or hal-day. That way they make money even if no one catches fish. But they have quite a bit larger operation. Some of them even give incentives for releasing the large fish.


----------



## Catfish (May 21, 2004)

Sound like fun ... You can buy fingerlings here from the Co-Op -- If you raise the fish yourself .. That would be viewed in a different light ...


----------



## Nikonos (May 22, 2004)

mudd_catt said:


> I heard of a few places up in Ohio and Kentucky that charge by the day or hal-day. That way they make money even if no one catches fish. But they have quite a bit larger operation. Some of them even give incentives for releasing the large fish.


It's usually $10-12 for 12 hours of fishing regardless if you catch a fish or not, 2 rods per person. There is one place in particular, Childress' Lake, that charges $20 a day to fish one of their lakes stocked only with flatheads that range from 15 up to 60 lbs or more, but it is strictly catch and release. The problem in Kentucky is that there are still many operations that stock fish caught commercially from Kentucky Lake and then have them trucked to their site. There are something like 25 paylakes within a 30 mile radius of my house and while some people do very well on a consistent basis at these lakes, I'm not real big on paying to fish an overcrowded pond.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Bigcat said:


> You can buy catfish from the farms here in Texas for cheap. I do not think one could buy enough from the lakes down here anyway. And It's also illegal to sell any fish caught out of a lake (I think).
> 
> And your not wrong, That would be raping a resource. I feel like we pay for those fish with our licence money. I'd be ****** if I found that happening around here.
> 
> I just thought it would be a nice little side business, to stock a tank and sell the fish for a couple bucks a pound. Sounds like an easy business(compared to others)


Bigcat, your profile doesn't indicate where you are located but, I gather you're in Texas.

If so, then yes it is legal for commercial fishermen to sell their catch alive or dead. However, commercial fisherman have the same bag limits as sportfishermen (25) but, the minimum length is 14" instead of 12" for blues and channel and they are prohibited from being able to keep flatheads.

So, by the time they pay for expenses and such freshwater commercial fishing isn't profitable by any means therefore, the numerous "farms" in the state. Because of the laws that keep the commercial fishing to a very minimal existance, I don't think you would have to worry about the public waters of Texas being pilaged.


----------



## mudd_catt (May 22, 2004)

If I am not mistaken the article that I read was from around Kentucky lake and that area. It was in Catfish In-Sider magazine a couple of years ago. The author said something about fishing at night to avoid the crowds. I suppose it would be ok just to have someplace to go when the river is too rough.


----------



## MUDHOLE KID (May 21, 2004)

There's More Money In Carp Lakes.carp Fishing Is Aheavy Sport And These Men Are As Serious As We Are About Catching Carp.i've Been There And Done It.my Dad Raised Me On The Bank Of A Paylake In N.c.. Back In Those Days You Could Fish 4 Hours For A Dollar,and They Would Pay Big Fish Every Hour. I'm Sure Prices Are Alot Different Now ,but The Fun Is The Same.my Pop Use To Have A Booklet With All His Dough Recipes,he Also Had 64 Falcon Fairlane He Used For His Carp Ride .man That Thing Stunk To High Heaven After It Sit In The Sun A Couple Days. Sorry I Rambled,but Carp Fishing Is Pretty Cool.


----------



## gator (May 22, 2004)

There is a pay lake in Crandall, Texas and I think they do all right. They charge $2.00 a pound filleted. It's a great place to take kids to get them interested in catching fish.


----------

